# FQHC Revenue Codes



## t.rodgers@nwbchcc.org (Oct 11, 2016)

I am trying to figure out some rev codes for MEdicare. I bill for FQHC. These are the CPT codes I need the revenue code too. Can anyone help me or point me in the right direction?
94150

94760

J1030

J1050

J1885

86703

99420

J1040

J7620

J0696

I read that all Jcodes should be listed under revenue code 0636, is that true. Right now they are listed as 0521.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Oct 11, 2016)

We are also an FQHC facility so I understand your confusion.  Here is the rule of thumb:

   - Injections (non-vaccines) are billed with 0636

   - 94760 and 94150 are billed with 0460

   - 86703 is billed with 0300

   - 99420 is billed with 0521


Hope this helps.


----------

